# ¿porqué me falla net-misc/vino-2.28.2 ? [solucionado]

## Luciernaga

Pues eso, al emitir un emerge -uDNav world todo funciona menos esta aplicación, no hay manera de encontrar su fallo ...

Ahí adjunto un enlace de Pastebin.com con el .log  http://pastebin.com/bq9kwEMd

Si no es mucho pedir alguien puede aclarar algo de esto ..., gracias.

----------

## gringo

siempre que he visto un mensaje de error como ese era por culpa de ccache o distcc o porque lanzaba muchos hilos de compilación simultáneos. Prueba con deshabilitar ccache y/o distcc ( si es que lo estás usando)  o si no trata de compilar usando sólo -j1.

saluetes

----------

## Luciernaga

????????????

Vale, gracias amigo gringo, voy a probar ...

Pues si "ccache" lo tengo habilitado y el modificador -j2 también ...

Luego comento el resultado ...  :Smile: 

----------

## Luciernaga

Pues no, amigo gringo, pues como que no quiere ...

Veamos, he hecho la prueba de la segunda recomendación, modifico el /etc/make.conf dejando el MAKEOPTS= en "-j1" ...

[IMG]http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/5996/dsc2334800x600.jpg[/IMG]

...lanzo la compilación ...

[IMG]http://img837.imageshack.us/img837/5619/dsc2332800x600.jpg[/IMG]

... y falla otra vez ...

[IMG]http://img192.imageshack.us/img192/3320/dsc2333800x600.jpg[/IMG]

Ahora volveré a poner el MAKEOPTS= como antes, es decir a "-j2", y deshabilitaré la ccache para ver si surte efecto ..., luego informo ..., gracias.

----------

## Luciernaga

Esta vez deshabilitando la "ccache" ha compilado pero termina con problemas ..., al parecer ha sobreescrito varios archivos y el resultado comenta algo sobre efectos 3D del sistema gráfico ... ???????????

[IMG]http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/9088/dsc2335800x600.jpg[/IMG]

Espero tu opinión ... gracias.  :Smile: 

----------

## quilosaq

No tienes ningún problema.

El mensaje sobre el conflicto de archivos te avisa que en tu sistema hay archivos que por su ubicación deberían pertenecer a vino, que ha buscado si pertenecen a otro paquete, que no lo ha encontrado y que los ha sobreescrito. Posiblemente procedían de alguna instalación anterior que no finalizó correctamente.

El mensaje sobre los 3D effects no tiene nada que ver con lo anterior. Es una aviso que siempre se mostrará cuando se instale esa versión de vino.

Si quieres quedarte mas tranquilo emerge vino de nuevo;

```
emerge -v --oneshot vino
```

----------

## Luciernaga

Bueno, pues muchísimas gracias por la ayuda, al parecer se ha solucionado este problema con la reinstalación ...

[IMG]http://img816.imageshack.us/img816/7889/pantallazorootlocalhost.png[/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Al encender la máquina hoy y actualizarla no me ha dado ningún problema. Procedo a cerrar el hilo. Gracias

 :Smile: 

----------

